# Flying squirrel pics?



## Largemouth (Feb 23, 2011)

Anyone been able to capture a good flying squirrel pic? We had a flying squirrel move into a tree out front this fall. Been trying to get a pic of it to no avail until last night. It's finally used to me being out there at night, so I got close enough to get a shabby shot last night. A little closer and some changes on the camera and I should be able to get a good pic in a few days.


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Put a trail cam next to the bird feeder. They love to come to my feeder at night.


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

My brother had a feeder right outside his livingroom window. You could watch them all night long. He got some really good pics.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I've got a ton of them around here some place. This one's just one that I had in my photos here on M-S. We've counted up to 15 squirrels at one time, trying to get to the feeder.

*THEY ABSOLUTELY LOVE....... Peanut Butter!!!* Which is exactly what this one is munching on. Just take a piece of a good size branch, then drill a couple 1" holes through it. Then I pound a piece of PVC pipe through the holes to hold the peanut butter. The PVC helps with the woodpeckers and keeps them from destroying the feeder.


----------



## Largemouth (Feb 23, 2011)

Awesome idea. Thanks! My daughter and I made one this afternoon out of a nice piece of fresh oak limb and 1 1/4 pvc and hung it a few feet out on a limb to see if we can get them to fly to it. Managed to get a little better pic last night.


----------

